# I refinished my new-to-me S&W m649-2



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I refinished my new-to-me S&W m649-2 last night. I ended up putting a pretty good shine on it. Not quite a mirror finish, but more reflective than the standard Smith finish. It took a little longer than I thought it would because I noticed some pitting under the original grips that needed to be removed. It took awhile, but I finally managed to get all the nicks off the body of the gun too.

I finally have a place to put the Hogue lamo-camo grips I had on my departed m642.

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Here are a couple pics that show the side plate before and after the nick removal. Ignore the purple cast to the gun finish. it is shiny now and the room I took the pics in has purple walls. 

*Before*









*After*


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow...nice work!


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

Excellent work, looks better than new !


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree that looks pretty amazing.


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

*refinished smith*

Wow,how'd you do that! I have a model 60 stainless steel chief that could use a facelift!


----------

